# school pet?



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

suggestions for a new school pet it needs to be relatively low maintenance and easy to keep non toxic or venomous they previously had a pair off dynastes from larvae which was awesome for them to see them emerge, live as beetles for a few months, mate and then die. so need an equally good replacement, any suggestions?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a praying mantis


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

possibly, i thought maybe a little fragile though kids always like to touch


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

froggy!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Rabbit?


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

frog would be good assuming the food issue isnt to specialised


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

their not having a rabbit! a gerbil or anything fluffy


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

crickets / mealworms/ fruiflies/pinkies? woudl they be ok?

how could you say no?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

frogs arnt good, not if you want a pet you can handle


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

im still liking the frog idea not the most handleable i must admit but their still pretty cool


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

you could get some tadpoles and grow them on and let them turn into frogs. tadpoles are in every lake or pond at the moment.

luke


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cant really handle a prayign mantis either.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

stuff it they can have a tegu lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na not really kids would have to be careful, not to be clumbsy with a praying mantis, but with a frog its worse because chemicals are absorbed through their skin so anything on your hands can harm them, they shouldnt really be handled much.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

thats what i though mantid's just look like their gonna disintergrate at any moment


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

turkish_666 said:


> stuff it they can have a tegu lol


i wish my school was like yours they wont let us because its against the law or something. how about a giant african land snail?? easy to keep and handlable??


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

What about a tortoise? we had one at my old infant school everybody loved it. Or a honey badger.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

i had a spare berber skink which i was toying with and loads of spare setups but then again shes sometimes a little too quick


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

african land snail i have loads of but their boring smelly and only good for keeping my tegus entertained for 10 mins, the tortoise might be a plan


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

do ya think something like maybe a leopard gecko would be ok their all totally obsessed with reptiles and inverts to the point that last week they came charging in very proudly holding a rather un happy juv adder


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

eeeeeeeeks an adder wow they are lucky they didnt get bitten :bash:

there are some things they should be told NOT to touch :lol2:


yeah i think a gecko would be great they are a lil skittish when babies but become very tame with plenty of handling


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

how old are the kids?


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

stick insects, ant farm?


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

their 7-8 and they got a damn good whipping for playing with adders hadnt seen 1 their before tbh no harm done though!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

matt1977 said:


> What about a tortoise? we had one at my old infant school everybody loved it. Or a honey badger.


NO AND NO


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

lol a very definative answer


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> NO AND NO


why no 

i doubt the children would be handling unsupervised so why would it be a problem ?


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

i thought finding a pet would be easy all my stuffs big and bitey apart from the tortoise but some days im sure he's dead lol and then he waddles of on his 3 legs lol but its not im getting a headache :lol2: so whats the short list down to then its uber important to kids i think so gotta get it sorted i would have loved a cool pet instead we had a gerbil that bit everyone :censor: thing


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

what about an older gecko thats already been tamed ?


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

thats do-able my leopard geckos were bullet proof (not literally before someone says something lol) ill head in that general direction i think


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

my son was 6 when we had our gecko he loved her and she was fab would just sit on his hand or crawl up his chest to sit on his shoulder :flrt:


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

we had a worm farm and a ant farm at our school , that was a very long time ago


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

phasmids
something like macleays spectre ?
big
handleable
low maintenance


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

how about a corn snake easily handleable and tame


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Red Spitter... ? :whistling2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Madagastar hissing cockroach
praying mantis
hmmm, commodo Dragon :whistling2:


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

In year 2, with a class aged 6 or so, my teacher kept a pair of snakes in the classroom! Rodney and Dave they were called. They were green. Have no idea what they were though.


----------

